# Where Is The Nicest Place To Live?



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Where would be the nicest places to live?
In respect of affordability, near the beach, safety, and within distance of nursing college.
Any recommendations?
Also can you get health insurance there and what does it cover and how much does it cost? 

Thanks folks for any help.


----------



## robbo462003 (Jan 26, 2013)

Have a look at Baguio and Iloilo,the former is a lovely place but access is by road 7 hours from manila by Victory Liner Bus.Iloilo is a nice provincial city easily accessed from manila by inexpensive and regular flights.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Where would be the nicest places to live?
> In respect of affordability, near the beach, safety, and within distance of nursing college.
> Any recommendations?


Given that most of the provincial capitals have a decent referral hospital and good beaches within reach (or mountains in some cases), it is probably easier to compile a list of places that you probably shouldn't go (as it sounds you are coming to retire, not work).

If you are looking for relaxation & affordability then scratch Manila and its surrounds right off your list. 

Mindanao has well publicised safety issues which you would do well to avoid though personally I quite like Davao & Samal Island and I've heard good things about Cagayan de Oro (though the Miamis Oriental politics can get a little exciting around election time).

A few posters here seem to be gravitating towards Bacolod. Personally I love the idea of Batanes however most other people would probably find the place drives them to, and over, the edge. What's good for me isn't necessarily good for others.

At the end of the day how nice a place is or isn't will really come down to you. You can have a sensational time or be a miserable git in any of the provincial cities. My advice would be to come over for a month and check a few places out for yourself. This way you can find what is right for you.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Bacolod! 

1) It's very cosmopolitan. It's the perfect convergence of the modern (giant malls, multi-storey buildings housing call centers, art galleries, new-home communities with Stateside amenities, great golf courses) and the provincial (sugar plantations dot the landscape just outside Bacolod.) 

Definitely not a hick-town. (After all, it was the Land of the Sugar Barons, and has a rich culture that was influenced not just by the Spaniards and the Chinese but by the British and the French, as well). 

2) One of the safest places to live in the entire country. 

3) Home to probably the friendliest, warmest of Filipinos. It bears the nickname "City of Smiles". Bacolod City recently ranked no. 1 in a survey by MoneySense Magazine as the "Best Place to Live in the Philippines".

4) Bacolod ranks 3rd among the top ten "Next Wave Cities" of the Philippines for the best location for business process outsourcing and offshoring according to the 2010 report of the Commission on Information and Communications Technology.

5) Riverside Medical College, Colegio de San Agustin, University of St. La Salle and West ****** University - which all send droves and droves of nursing graduates abroad- are right in the heart of the city. 

6) The white-sand beaches of Sipalay, Hinobaan, Sagay, etc. are within a few hours' drive away. Mountain resorts like Mambukal, Campuestohan (I still don't get why they have hobbit houses and towering DC Comicbook superhero scupltures up there, but oh well) are within easy reach as well. 

7) ****** Occidental leads the way for the rest of Philippines and even Asia when it comes to organic farming. 

8) The food. OMG, the food! There's a reason why culinary tours are very common. 

9) Inexpensive housing. We just signed a lease on a 2bd/1ba home at Camella Homes in the Mandalagan area for P10,000/month. It's a gorgeous gated new-home community with mini-parks, playgrounds, walking trails, a clubhouse and a pool that's soon to be finished.


----------



## Purpleshadow (May 14, 2013)

Hi all! I suggest Batangas as the best place to live in the philippines. It's not so far from manila compare to other provinces. very accessible by car or public transportation.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bikerpat said:


> Thanks Tony. Appreciate that advice.


*I'll stick my nose in here just for the heck of it. Most companies in the world are ready to sell you whatever product or service they have. That would include insurance as well. In most all cases I've seen and personally experienced, hospital and doctors offices and clinics do not accept regular insurance-period. They want cash on the barrel-head when a service is rendered. Hospitals want a minimum of a P10,000 deposit when you are admitted. No cash and you will die on the sidewalk. This is no joke and not an exaggeration. Though insurance companies may tell you and even insist that their coverage is accepted here, don't bet on it.


Gene*


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Gene. I'll take that advice on board as well.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. So say for example we select Batangas (she wants to do nursing and I want to be near the sea) how do you find a place that suits you. Do you use estate agents?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bikerpat said:


> Thanks for all the replies. So say for example we select Batangas (she wants to do nursing and I want to be near the sea) how do you find a place that suits you. Do you use estate agents?


You mean real estate agents? Heaven's no. Using reality companies you'll likely pay far too much even if just renting/leasing a place. If you're not familiar with the area, the best way is to look at different parts of the Batangas area on foot or in a motor trike. When you find an area that you like or looks promising ask your wife to canvas the area on foot and just talk to people to get information. Do not go with her or be seen. If anyone sees you the rent or purchase price will likely double. Let her do the wheeling and dealing till it's in the bag...
Another good trick is to buy/lease a place "only" during the wettest part of rainy season. That way you can be sure without doubt of any flooding or leaky roof issues.


Gene


----------



## southernlouisiana (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you say 4-5 thousand US dollars a month for housing?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I didn't read every post but I think the amount indicated here is in Pesos. At the moment, one US dollar = just about P41.00
If housing costs were that high, not very many of us would be living here...


----------



## oldretiredguy (Jun 30, 2013)

The best place to live is what fits you...no one but you can determine that...Also as a side note, Research any Nursing program/college before enrolling in relation to their Nursing Exam pass rate. There are a lot of Diploma Mill nursing schools there. I paid to send my wife's sister through school. She had A's and B's through the entire 4 years....Could not pass the test...Spent another $1,000 on test review course....still could not pass the test.....$30,000 down the drain.....There is a web site, can't tell you what it is but can be Googled that lists the passing rate of all schools by percent of test takers...Stick with a school that has at least an 85% pass rate. The one my sister-in-law went I found out, had a pass rate of 42% which was probably "money influenced" for those that did pass.

For anyone to really suggest a place you would have to lay out a lot of info of what you are looking for and what would make you happy. Just my 2cents.


----------

